# Worthless Wood Custom



## greeneyedblackcat (Dec 27, 2009)

I know you guys thought I was washed up so I built this one special, its not my usual style but this one is for my little girl's birthday (she is 25 now but she's still my little girl).  She is a PA (Pen addict) just like my wife   It is a purse pen from scratch, everything on this pen was handmade including the worthless wood pen blank, I built it from solid 316 stainless steel and the blank is Alumilite and cherry burl. Hope you like it>>>>GEBC :cat:


----------



## ngeb528 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey...you need to give it a name.  It's not right for one of your not to have a name.

Love the glow in the blue.  It really sets off the wood.

Beautiful job, as always.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 27, 2009)

Man that is sweet!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 27, 2009)

That is beautiful!


----------



## gwilki (Dec 27, 2009)

Beautifully done. Jim. Does the cap screw on?


----------



## hewunch (Dec 27, 2009)

I am loving everything... but the cap. I am in awe of the talent it takes to make it (everything including the cap) But the cap well it looks too heavy for the body and well reminds me of a dead center. $.02


----------



## papaturner (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome pen.......I can relate to Daddy`s girl mine is 39.:biggrin:


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Dec 27, 2009)

gwilki said:


> Beautifully done. Jim. Does the cap screw on?


The cap is a friction fit (Like a tube of lipstick) I spun a sleeve for the cap from blue high density polyethylene. The ladies seem to like a cap that just pulls off


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Dec 27, 2009)

hewunch said:


> I am loving everything... but the cap. I am in awe of the talent it takes to make it (everything including the cap) But the cap well it looks too heavy for the body and well reminds me of a dead center. $.02



The cap is hollow all the way to the tip so it is not very heavy, she wanted a "Magic wand" so I made her a pen with a magic wand'ish type cap (If there is such a thing LOL) I have over 2 days in this one and she just loved it. She is my biggest fan and my favorite critic


----------



## bitshird (Dec 27, 2009)

Jim, great to see some of your work again, neat trick using HDPE for a friction liner, the pen is superb, I'm sure your little girl will love the pen.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 27, 2009)

greeneyedblackcat said:


> The cap is a friction fit (Like a tube of lipstick) I spun a sleeve for the cap from blue high density polyethylene. The ladies seem to like a cap that just pulls off


 
can I see a pic of the inside of the cap?


----------



## Ligget (Dec 27, 2009)

_Jim that pen is awesome, I especially like the friction fit idea of the cap, your daughter will love it I`m sure!_

_Great to see you back at the lathe making pens!!!_


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Dec 27, 2009)

glycerine said:


> can I see a pic of the inside of the cap?


I already gave it to her but here is a picture of a pen that I used a similar technique, I thread the outside of the polyethylene bushing so the Ca glue has a place to go. The glue will not bond to the HDPE so the "Threads" hold the glue so it can bond to the stainless cap. The only way to remove the polyethylene is to drill it out. It really work's great


----------



## CSue (Dec 27, 2009)

I love the idea of friction fit cap!  And I can "see the 'Magic Wand'."  Its really quite clever!  How long is it?  

I love the blue's glowing contrast with the wood and tying in to the metal's color and tone.  Very clever!


----------



## hewunch (Dec 27, 2009)

greeneyedblackcat said:


> she wanted a "Magic wand" so I made her a pen with a magic wand'ish type cap



Hey well that makes all the difference. I can see that. Good work!


----------



## Rollerbob (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice work as usual, Jim. Heck didn't know you were a caster, too. But I'm not at all suprised. Glad to know you took time off blowing things up to make something nice for your baby girl!!:wink:


----------



## glycerine (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks!



greeneyedblackcat said:


> I already gave it to her but here is a picture of a pen that I used a similar technique, I thread the outside of the polyethylene bushing so the Ca glue has a place to go. The glue will not bond to the HDPE so the "Threads" hold the glue so it can bond to the stainless cap. The only way to remove the polyethylene is to drill it out. It really work's great


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 28, 2009)

I think it looks really great Jim.  I wish I could do that!


----------



## gvanweerd (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm in AWE! Good Job!


----------



## maxman400 (Dec 28, 2009)

A Fantastic Looking Pen.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow, casting now too!!! That is really very very nice and like has been said, the blue goes with the wood fantastically.
I love the idea of a friction fit cap too, but never had any success in my feeble attempts.

Well done James, I'm sure she really loves it:biggrin:


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Dec 28, 2009)

I have to thank Jason from the last Bubbasville meeting in November for the blank, he was gracious enough to show all of us caster Wannabees a thing or two about the fine art of casting in Alumilite. We cast this one and a few others at the meeting. Thanks again Jason


----------



## mickr (Dec 28, 2009)

interesting, as usual...somehow it still looks like a weapon. it may reside in a silo in North Dakota??


----------



## Bree (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow!  Awesome!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Dec 28, 2009)

CSue said:


> I love the idea of friction fit cap!  And I can "see the 'Magic Wand'."  Its really quite clever!  How long is it?
> 
> I love the blue's glowing contrast with the wood and tying in to the metal's color and tone.  Very clever!



Cathy, thanks for the kind words, the pen is about 6 inches long, the barrel of the pen is just over .5". I used stainless tubing for the spine of the pen, it blends in nicely with the translucent blank


----------



## el_d (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow great job Jim. U make me want  to get a metal lathe ....... and some skill......then take a lesson from you.....


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Dec 31, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> I think it looks really great Jim.  I wish I could do that!




Jeff, U can, just crank up that new metal lathe of yours and whip one out. It would be spectacular to build a custom with one of your "Fancy Smancy" scrolled blanks


----------



## jthompson1995 (Dec 31, 2009)

greeneyedblackcat said:


> I have to thank Jason from the last Bubbasville meeting in November for the blank, he was gracious enough to show all of us caster Wannabees a thing or two about the fine art of casting in Alumilite. We cast this one and a few others at the meeting. Thanks again Jason



I thought that blank looked familiar, great job.


----------

